# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Moñiño con problemas para leer privados

## b12jose

Hola, 

he estado hablando con Moñiño por mail, para ver si podía echarle una mano con el pincho usb de yoigo y conectar en el foro... sin mucha suerte he de decir...

Pero me ha comentado que cuando conecta no puede leer los mensajes privados así que me ha comentado que si es posible le escribáis directamente al mail, está puesto en el otro hilo, pero lo dejaré por aquí también: magojovis [at] gmail . com (la pongo así por evitarle spam:P)

Saludos

----------


## Moñiño

Gracias por todo Jose. Salu3 y apuntate un sugus.

----------


## b12jose

de piña please :Wink1:

----------

